# Vintage "Condom Cannon"



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Picked up this little piece of slingshot history the other day. This is a Genuine Condom Powered slingshot. This one uses real condoms not heavier rubber lookalikes. Came in the original package with all the extras-including the paperwork. Got a kick out of some of the instructions such as: 
"Always practice safe shooting"

"Don't screw around with imitations that peter out after a few shots"

and my personal favorite-"do not use lubricated condoms"

Pretty cool addition to my collection. I now think I'm well protected!!!!!! :king: (had to throw that in!) Flatband


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Glad to see you won that one.


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

I've heard of the condom shooter before but I always imagined it was just a slingshot that used condoms for elastics, haha. Thanks for sharing!

A buddy and I made something similar out of balloons and a roll of tape when we were kids. Just cut the tight thicker part of the balloon & throw it away, put the rest around the almost empty roll of tape & fasten it with more tape. The balloons snapped sometimes but in general we got at least a few thousand shots out of one. For ammo we bought a box of dried green peas (a couple of thousand for a buck or so, it was also very effective on large insects with our self-made blowpipes) & that combination was powerful enough to shatter beer bottles from up to 4 or 5 yards away.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Sounds familier Boom! We did the same thing with balloons. We used sand,small pebbles and gravel and tried to hit flies and things. Fun!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Sounds and looks cool.

But be real "men" and try the karate kid bit of catching flying flies, with chopsticks.

Now that if it could eve be done without special effects, would be really impressive.

Cheers Allan


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is cool i have heard of them but never seen one


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

( so much innuendo i can say, must . . . . . .fight . . . . . . urge . . . . . . .! ! ! )

this has to be the first time i see one of those in its original packaging.

.



HerecomestheBOOM said:


> I've heard of the condom shooter before but I always imagined it was just a slingshot that used condoms for elastics, haha. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> A buddy and I made something similar out of balloons and a roll of tape when we were kids. Just cut the tight thicker part of the balloon & throw it away, put the rest around the almost empty roll of tape & fasten it with more tape. The balloons snapped sometimes but in general we got at least a few thousand shots out of one. For ammo we bought a box of dried green peas (a couple of thousand for a buck or so, it was also very effective on large insects with our self-made blowpipes) & that combination was powerful enough to shatter beer bottles from up to 4 or 5 yards away.


like these ?


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

LOL!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ribbed. For her pleasure. lol


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

....and a better grip too!!!!!!!!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Just dont use magnums I hear you have to register them if you do


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I wouldn't have the balls...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...besides, I sling bareback...


----------



## Cloudwarrior (May 8, 2013)

Similar to the glove guns I used to make as a kid. Length of pipe/hose with a rubber glove finger taped to one end


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

Imperial said:


> ( so much innuendo i can say, must . . . . . .fight . . . . . . urge . . . . . . .! ! ! )
> 
> this has to be the first time i see one of those in its original packaging.
> 
> ...


Very similar, yes. But the tape-roll-thingie (sorry, I don't know the proper English name for it) gave us a slightly wider opening & I think that's why we had to cut the rubber-band part off the balloon to make it fit over the tape-roll.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Chuck says Popular Mechanics and Popular Science magazines when he was a kid (50s) ran ads for a simple tube device, maybe an inch and a quarter or so inside diameter, that used a condom as an elastic propellant. He says it was described as, not quoting here, "uses a common form of latex and shoots BBs with deadly accuracy". Deadly to what then? Butterflies? I think Chuck said he wanted to use it for school recess periods to which his dad said a firm NO to, imaging Chuck picking off his class mates and maybe some school windows on a dare, winding up in the principle's office after a paddling and a phone call to his mother.

The pouch? LOL

So Chuck's dad never ordered one he said, and at that time Chuck didn't know what the elastic component, a condom, was he says but when he showed the ad to his dad to order it, his dad grinned and said something like, "The apple fork one I made you is quite sufficient and more powerful than this thing and you can't hide it either and you are NEVER taking your slingshot to school in the first place or it's mine." I can see that Norman Rockwell after supper scene unfold in the fifties when hubby was about 8.

Happy shooting with your Trojanshot. I would expect to see some Jorge Sprag knock offs now on the dot coms of YOUTUBE and SSFORUM rendered in exotic erotic wood and, oops, named "woody". Would he? Tisk. Jorge DOES have a condom survival SS on his channel by the way that uses two sets of linked condoms like bands and it works of course. But in a survival situation doesn't it strike you as a waste to use your condoms which can't be replaced for the usual use as a slingshot with which to amuse oneself?

A Scottish piper drum major and his platoon marched down the street after a parade and stopped at a pharmacy. In walked the drum major festooned in his tartans and bagpipe and announced to the pharmacist (chemist) "How much does it cost to repair this condom?" The pharmacist mused, "I don't think I can repair it but here are a selection of brand new ones which cost the equivalent of five for 1 pound." The drum major said he'd be right back and conferred with the platoon outside. He returned and said to the pharmacist, "Yes, the platoon will by one if you will sell only one." Being not from an English speaking country, are Scottish men supposed to be cheap?


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That is hilarious, imagine getting pulled over by a cop, and that is sitting in the passenger seat. The expression on his face, and reaction would b priceless


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

What kind of ammo are these?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Lol that is cool,nice to see it in safety orange too.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Love the Scotch one! As far as Bagpipes,with me having some Irish in me, we typically have more bag then pipe so I won't be needing the magnum size :rofl: :rofl:


----------

